# Composers who wrote their name into their music



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Couldn't find another thread on this, so...

Which composers wrote their name into the pieces they wrote, as a personal marker? I know of Bach and Shostakovich, are there any others?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Schütz wanted to but got stuck on the umlaut.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I sometimes hear this part of the Credo from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis as "Bee-tho-ven, Bee-tho-ven", as if Beethoven intended it to be heard like that, depicting him being praised by all living things before God.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Berlioz consulted a numerologist to try to "sign" his Grande Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale, but the two of them got derailed trying to prove Fermat's last theorem, and he settled for writing "L'Enfance du Christ" under an assumed name.


----------



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

Schumann in Carnaval


----------

